# Fairy Shrimp



## dean (13 May 2017)

Does anyone have experience raising and breeding these especially Thai Fairy Shrimp  (Branchinella thailandensis)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (14 May 2017)

I guess not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (15 May 2017)

Hi all, 





dean said:


> Branchinella thailandensis


I've never tried them. There is this, <"Culturing Thai......."> and the article it references <"A Shrimp from the Orient...">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mortis (14 Jun 2017)

AFAIK Thai Fairy Shrimp dont give birth to live nauplii, only cysts. Some of the American varieties do however so you could give them a try to keep a self sustaining culture going


----------



## dean (14 Jun 2017)

Mortis said:


> AFAIK Thai Fairy Shrimp dont give birth to live nauplii, only cysts. Some of the American varieties do however so you could give them a try to keep a self sustaining culture going




That sounds like a good idea 
Need to find a supplier who can send to the U.K. 

Bought some Thai eggs that have just arrived so time to start the experiment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

